# TiVoWebPlus documentation



## kotis (Sep 12, 2003)

Where can I find documentation.... like a brochure of the features in TiVoWebPlus... I just want to know what it does and why I would want it.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

kotis said:


> Where can I find documentation.... like a brochure of the features in TiVoWebPlus... I just want to know what it does and why I would want it.


If there is any documentation the place where they would know is in the underground, not the upgrade forum. also do a search at www.sourceforge.net for TiVo WebPlus also google Tivo Webplus. I have to tell you google as It is against the rules to mention hacking forums.


----------

